# Pics of "Front Seat" Raft Setups



## ShouldBeFloating (Jan 11, 2022)

Recently purchased a new 16ft raft, and working on what frame I want to get and setup options. This will be mainly used for multi-day floats and longer summer trips. 

There are 4 of us in the family, myself, wife, and 2 middle-aged boys. My wife is concerned on how the frame and seating arrangement up front will be for them. She would really like an installed seat, but I said that it's not really practical. So we settled on one of those fold up seats that strap onto a cooler or dry box. Now what about the 2 boys? 

Does anyone have pics of how their raft is setup for a family of 4 (1 rower and 3 passengers)? I'd love to share them with the Mrs. Also, do your kids just free float up front for the trip duration? What about through rapids? 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

It’s going to depend on how many bays your frame will have and how many coolers/boxes also. As a family of 4, I always wanted the others in front of me so I could keep tabs during the more significant rapids but they also added weight to the front. If your front bay is a cooler/dry box you’ll be hard pressed to sit 3 individuals on it. Before taking on a kitchen dry box I used a table over drop bag in the front bay covered with a pad. That gave lots of room for 3 butts to sit across. My 11 and 13 year olds now choose to take their own crafts so it’s much less crowded.

if you will be hauling 4 people and multi day gear I’d maximize frame size. Probably target 5 bay.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

recretec made frames for solitude river expeditions a number of years ago that had an actual bench seat up front.. they where built for 17' maravias i believe.. for me it's 2 paco pads over the front dry box and cooler with family on that.. we are a family of 4, one is usually a rover between the gear pile and up front... bigger stuff they are on the floor up front.


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes they are higher than I'd like, but that table spans 2 bays carrying an Engle 123 cooler, and a kitchen box. We routinely fit 2 adults and two kids (5 & 7) on that front bench which is roughly 30 x 72. And the kids have slept through 2 hail storms so far on that thing along with the umbrella.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

We also have a family of 4 and a 16' raft. Front bay has a table over it, which is then topped with paco pads. If we're loaded heavy, sometimes we'll strap dry bags onto the pads as backrests, but not very often. Front adult passenger's main job is to hang onto kids in rapids. In big rapids, the kids can go onto the floor of the bow (which we keep clear, aside from a snack drybag). Other sundry heavy things go under the table.

Bay 2 is a huge drybox. Usually houses the kitchen box and dry food and other random stuff.
Bay 3 is for captain's feet. Day cooler on one side, captain's box on the other, which includes first aid kit, pin kit, and random "day" stuff like sunscreen etc.
Bay 4 is for a cooler. I have a flip seat over it, as well as a paco between the seat and cooler. A water jug can fit to one side.
Stern gets mostly big soft things. Drybags with sleeping bags, clothes, etc. Sometimes propane, sometimes groover, depending on the group gear situation.


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

We’ve got 4 people on the boat other than myself. First bay (~20 inches wide) has a drop bag underneath and a table on top, then a paco pad on top for cushion. Lots of seating surface and will often attach dry bags in ways that serve as back rests. Ends up a more spacious and comfortable seating area compared to having a cooler in that spot - coolers are too high and don’t offer as much seating surface. Cooler goes in the 2nd bay, 3rd is captains bay & 4th is a dry box with seat on top.

For stability, we have a rope extending across the raft width from side rails at the border of 1st and 2nd bay. Rope has just a little slack and knots every foot or so. Easy to hold onto during bumps. Have the ladder-in-a-bag attached to the frame in same vicinity and the knotted rope is something to pull/hold onto when getting back into the raft after a dunk. We keep the slack in the knotted rope to a minimum to avoid it becoming a entrapment risk.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

This is a 3-bay frame with a separate 4th bay. The 4th bay is generally referred to as a trailer frame and it can used or not used depending on the trip.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Table/bench in front of cooler. Cooler helps add as a back rest.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Paco pads on a cooler or dry box / table seems to be the way to go, I always have a chicken line for passengers to hold onto. One huge bonus to this is you never have to roll them up, on the boat they are a seat, and a damn comfoy one, on land they are your bed. Best setup all around in MY opinion. I even use this on the cooler I sit on, sometimes with a crazy creek chair for the long flat-water sections. On the ramp at Westwater, I see this setup way more than any other, so it must be good, right? Juat like the photos in DRE, Craven and Heyduke's posts, can't go wrong IMHO.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

4x6 sheet of marine grade plywood cut to fit cooler behind. basically a large C with holes for straps and NRS low pros that stick up slightly. all edges and holes router-ed for smoothness. sealed with fiberglass resin sans the actual fiber glass. this is my 13' round boat btw. didn't think 15' cat pics are applicable. I have put a backless princess seat with riser on for fishing purposes(check last pic), but that definitely limits versatility.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Should note that I've had 2 moms and at least 2-4 boys wedged in between them on that front board and/or on cooler. Also had our friend's big yellow lab and our old beagle(RIP) in the mix as well. You would be surprised how many mammals you can get on a boat!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

No, I wouldn't after spending days sitting at the Westwater ramp watching ruby horse thief folks take out. Many times I thought to myself, hell, did you leave anything or anyone at home 😂


----------



## smithk2ski (Dec 10, 2016)

This is what I came up with. Wife asked about a seat up front. Platforms to either side of seat work well for additional passengers and dogs.

15' boat, 160qt cooler for reference.


----------



## Achilles Man (Feb 17, 2021)

My front seat doubles as the table at camp. You can put paco pads on top for people to sit on, or double as usable storage for solo trips.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice clean rig! Really like the way you set up the boat


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Granite (Dec 2, 2012)

Double flush mounted front decks with drop bags make for a super comfortable living room for the family. This is the boat rigged for me plus 3 for 2 nights on Ruby._







_


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

codycleve said:


> recretec made frames for solitude river expeditions a number of years ago that had an actual bench seat up front.. they where built for 17' maravias i believe.. for me it's 2 paco pads over the front dry box and cooler with family on that.. we are a family of 4, one is usually a rover between the gear pile and up front... bigger stuff they are on the floor up front.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

I used plywood attached seats and flip over to make a table in camp.


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

mr. compassionate said:


> I used plywood attached seats and flip over to make a table in camp.


What are the legs for your table? Are they attached to the plywood all the time or detachable?


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Hard to see but look in the third picture. There are fittings on the 4 corners that legs slide into and and allen screw to tighten. Legs have an angle in them and are adjustable for uneven terrain. I purchased the legs and fittings at AAA Inflatable in Denver-believe they are out of business but would imagine other supplies have them.


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

mr. compassionate said:


> Hard to see but look in the third picture. There are fittings on the 4 corners that legs slide into and and allen screw to tighten. Legs have an angle in them and are adjustable for uneven terrain. I purchased the legs and fittings at AAA Inflatable in Denver-believe they are out of business but would imagine other supplies have them.


Like the look of them, cool that the seat just stays attached when it's a table. If there's a close up pic of the leg attachments to the table, would be great to see. I've got a similar setup with plywood but haven't quite found a leg situation that am totally happy with.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

mr. compassionate said:


> Hard to see but look in the third picture. There are fittings on the 4 corners that legs slide into and and allen screw to tighten. Legs have an angle in them and are adjustable for uneven terrain. I purchased the legs and fittings at AAA Inflatable in Denver-believe they are out of business but would imagine other supplies have them.


Do you remember who makes the leg kit? I've seen something similar before but it's been a bit. My current front princess pad/river table uses the legs from an old plastic table. Actually works better than one would think (and continues to amaze me on every trip by not coming apart), but its demise is surely approaching and I don't love that the legs eliminate otherwise usable drop bag space when the table is strapped to the frame.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

lncoop said:


> Do you remember who makes the leg kit? I've seen something similar before but it's been a bit. My current front princess pad/river table uses the legs from an old plastic table. Actually works better than one would think (and continues to amaze me on every trip by not coming apart), but its demise is surely approaching and I don't love that the legs eliminate otherwise usable drop bag space when the table is strapped to the frame.


I've searched Downriver, Amazon and the internet but can't find. Did find this though-very similar. Maybe call downriver they might have just not on their site.


Chain Link 2 1/2" [2 3/8" OD] Surface Mount Floor Flange w/ 2 Set Screws (Galvanized Malleable Steel) | Chain Link Fittings


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

SteelTek 1-1/4-in Silver Galvanized Steel Structural Pipe Fitting Floor Flange in the Structural Pipe & Fittings department at Lowes.com


Found it pipe fitting of some sort


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

mr. compassionate said:


> SteelTek 1-1/4-in Silver Galvanized Steel Structural Pipe Fitting Floor Flange in the Structural Pipe & Fittings department at Lowes.com
> 
> 
> Found it pipe fitting of some sort
> View attachment 73409


Handrail brackets, the one's ive found that work the best are Hollander Speed Rail fittings, which is likely what Mark Scheckel (RIP) of AAA inflatables made / used..


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

Duckies. Seat the kids in duckies and you'll be set. Then they can sleep in them in camp, too.


----------



## ShouldBeFloating (Jan 11, 2022)

Great ideas and pics everyone!!! Thank you very much!


----------



## GrapeEscape (Feb 13, 2016)

In my opinion there is nothing better than the paco pad couch. We do a drop in the front with a kitchen table over that. On top of that is a paco strapped down. On top of the cooler which is in the bay behind the drop/table are two overnight bags with a paco strapped on to those. That whole package (second paco and two overnight bags is cam strapped together and then strapped to the bar between the drop and cooler. This method allows for the whole backrest to be able to shift forward and backward for easy access to the cooler. However, although it is easy to shift it is also VERY stable and secure. Ignore the weird faces in the photos... we get weird


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

At least nobody was hanging anything out that shouldn't be hanging out LOL

Weird faces are good, means folks are enjoying themselves, and that's a good thing.


----------



## spence (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Your rig is so nice and clean, I love a boat when rigged that is flat on top, shows the attention paid to what goes where, not to mention your center of gravity is way low, helps keep the blue side up and the black side down. Just love that rig, even the self filling green ballast on the rear, keep the ass nice and heavy LOLOL. Just kiddin, but it is a well rigged boat.

Many of the boats shown are rigged that way, as a ranger, when I see that, I don't immediately think "shit show" in progress like I do with boats that have a massive pile of gear, with stuff tied haphazardly to said pile, and a seat that sits the oarsman way up in the air for better ejection potential. 

Most of ya'll here are sitting on your coolers, and to me that shows you thought about your rig, and the best rowing mechanics you can have. Good on ya, and thanks everyone for sharing, it makes me, being laid up with a replaced knee, and snow on the ground at least feel like this permit free upcoming season is gonna be worth it. 

Think snow !!


----------



## Smoregon (Aug 14, 2017)

This is my setup. 15'6" Achilles, family of 4. I built the seat to the same dimensions as the Cambridge welding table that lives on my front box and strap it to the table. 3 adults can sit on it comfortably, the minicell foam sheds water and doesn't get slippery, and there's plenty of room in the front.


----------



## sascha81 (8 mo ago)

GOTY2011 said:


> View attachment 73401


Throwing a glass bottle on the river? Bad form.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

sascha81 said:


> Throwing a glass bottle on the river? Bad form.


Dummies


----------



## coult45 (May 14, 2020)

GrapeEscape said:


> In my opinion there is nothing better than the paco pad couch. We do a drop in the front with a kitchen table over that. On top of that is a paco strapped down. On top of the cooler which is in the bay behind the drop/table are two overnight bags with a paco strapped on to those. That whole package (second paco and two overnight bags is cam strapped together and then strapped to the bar between the drop and cooler. This method allows for the whole backrest to be able to shift forward and backward for easy access to the cooler. However, although it is easy to shift it is also VERY stable and secure
> View attachment 73438
> View attachment 73439


Great work on the paco couch. Looks comfy and very useable.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

MNichols said:


> Most of ya'll here are sitting on your coolers, and to me that shows you thought about your rig, and the best rowing mechanics you can have.


How do you expect my passengers to feed me beer if I'm sitting on my cooler?


The propane bomb has since found a home in the drop bag and the gear pile has been adopted by a santa bag. Drybox now has Seadek instead of pacos strapped to it.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

This setup is hard to beat..


----------

